# Introducing "Deuce"



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

This is Deuce, we picked him up from PA last night. He was born 6/26/2010  Last night went well. He slept with us in bed, LOL, and was good until the thunderstorm rolled through at 3 am. Then he barked everytime it thundered, LOL.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very handsome, good luck with him.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrates on your new baby, very cute!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty boy! Congratulations. My mom's gsd barks at the thunder too. Best of luck with you new guy, sounds like you're off to a good start


----------



## canadianredd (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats, he is already very handsome!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! He is so handsome!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He is quite the looker! Congrats!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Handsome boy!! I'm sure you will enjoy him very much! Blitz and Deuce are only less then two weeks apart!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

He looks very good like everyone says


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

He's nice looking, with a nice long tail. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your puppy home! He's gorgeous!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He is beautiful. His bday is two days after our girl Jamie Lee. She sleeps in our bed also. Enjoy your new baby!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's another one!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

What a nice picture, so handsome! He looks like a big boy! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Very handsome. I love the black face (like my boy, Max.) Congrats on your new addition. May you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very handsome!!! and hey I flunked night time crate training as well, get ready to get shoved out of bed)))


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful pup! Welcome to the board..


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Beautiful pup! Welcome to the board..


Thanks and thank you for making the pics bigger!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> What a nice picture, so handsome! He looks like a big boy! How much does he weigh?


I'm not sure yet. We just brought him home last night so I have not had the chance to weight him yet. He's a big boy for sure!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to you both! He is one handsome boy, enjoy him for many years.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Awwwwwww congrads -- what a sweet heart!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's a ham, LOL. He barked at the Collie on the JG Wentworth commercial tonight.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

To bad we don't live in the same state....We are both hoplessly addicted to this site, comment on all the same posts, have 4 month old GSDs and have 2 children the same ages...we could have had puppy/kid playdates LOL!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Gorgeous! And look at those ears!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> To bad we don't live in the same state....We are both hoplessly addicted to this site, comment on all the same posts, have 4 month old GSDs and have 2 children the same ages...we could have had puppy/kid playdates LOL!


I know!!!  Find me on facebook!! LOL


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are a few from today I wanted to share!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Love the new pics, such a handsome boy! How is it going with him? What's his personality like? 

I sent you a request on Facebook, but be warned, if you think I have a lot of pictures on here it not even 1% of how many I have there LOL!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Love the new pics, such a handsome boy! How is it going with him? What's his personality like?
> 
> I sent you a request on Facebook, but be warned, if you think I have a lot of pictures on here it not even 1% of how many I have there LOL!


LOL, just approved it!

He's great. We are starting a 6 week training class at Petco on November 16th. He's a velcro dog for sure...always under my feet! He's a little shy in public so i'm mainly doing the class for socialization. How's your little one doing?


----------

